# Corsair 900 D AC Radis Passen nicht!



## obc26 (26. August 2013)

Hey ich hab ein prob. und zwar habe ich mir das Corsair 900 D Gehäuse gekauft , ich will da 4 Radis verbauen von AC Airplex modularity system : 2 x 480 + 1 x 360 + 1x 240.
Der erste 480 soll unten an der Fensterseite verbaut werden und der 2te oben an der decke, der 360er unten gegen über dem 480er an der fensterseite ... 
Der 240er SOLLTE vorne wo die 3 lüfter sitzen , so nun hab ich das Prob. das wenn ich die unteren 480/360 Verbaue, kann ich den 240er einfach nicht rein machen da er zu lang und zu dick ist  Oben stört der kasten wo die laufwerke rein kommen und unten quasi die beiden radis  hat jemand da eine idee oder bin ich zu blöd und habe da irgend was verrafft  
mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. August 2013)

passt bei dem 360er unten eigendlich noch dein netzteil hinter? bau den 240er sonst unten mit hin und lass den 360er weg. mit 2*480+1*240 solltest du auch mehr als genug kühlfläche haben.


----------



## obc26 (27. August 2013)

hi ehmm ja sollte passen eig , naja ich hab die radis hier zum fliegen ist halt schade wenn ich sie nicht einbauen kann, was ich überlegt habe vllt den Käfig (Laufwerkschächte) komplett rausnieten dann hab ich nämlich genug platz


----------



## santos (27. August 2013)

Dir ist schon klar das Du da einen Brutkasten baust oder? Ich habe keine Probleme mit meinem 900D, Mora 3 auf Standfuss neben Rechner feddich. Ach ja die abgestrahlte Wärme vom Radi, geht nicht ins Gehäuse, sondern ins Zimmer, erspart im Winter die Heizung. Tja und im Sommer geh ich schwimmen.


----------



## obc26 (27. August 2013)

Was ist den ein brutkasten ?


----------



## dragonlort (27. August 2013)

Er meinte bestimmt die Hitze entwicklung bei so vielen radis


----------



## obc26 (27. August 2013)

Hmm naja da glaub ich eher weniger das ich die hitze haben werde, ausserdem wofur kauf ich mir d900 um mora draussen hin zu stellen ? Mir ordentlichen Lüftern geht das ohne prob denk ich . Hast du so viele radis verbaut gehabt im deinem 900d ?


----------



## santos (27. August 2013)

ein Brutkasten wird für künstliche z.B. Vogelzucht (Papageien)genutzt, weil ohne die eigentlich übliche Nestwärme, die Brut nicht schlüpfen würde. Soll heißen es ist immer angenehm warm. Bei Frühchen werden Brutkästen im übrigen auch genutzt, weiß bloß nicht, ob in diesem Fall die Dinger, auch Brutkästen heißen. Ich verbaue keine Radis intern, egal wie groß das Gehäuse ist. Ja sicher, mit ordentlichen Lüftern geht alles, aber der eigentliche Sinn ist anders.


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das wäre dann ohne netzteil und in der front ohne lüfter und maximal 30mm dick.
> 
> in die front passt nur dann ein radi, wenn im boden die 140mm varianten verbaut sind.
> 
> ...



die 480er lüfter limitieren den vorderen Radi.....

ich würde eh 420er verwenden, warum? haben mehr kühlleistung als 480er und dabei sogar leiser drehende, weil größere lüfter.


Was für hardware willst du eigentlich kühlen? jeweils ein 420er oben und unten sollten für die gängigsten systeme dicke reichen!


----------



## obc26 (27. August 2013)

Gekühlt wird ein i7 3960 extreme 2x 7970 + asus rampage 4 extreme chipsatz und spanungswandler


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> Gekühlt wird ein i7 3960 extreme 2x 7970 + asus rampage 4 extreme chipsatz und spanungswandler



man, ihr müsst alle eine kohle haben^^



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich selber baue gerade an einem 900D mit  Wasserkühlung rum. Im Deckel geht ein 480er rein maximal darf der 60mm  dick sein dann zwei mal 25mm wegen Push/Pull wegen der Lüfter.
> 110mm  Platz von Deckel bis Mainboard. Unten auf der Seite wo das  Seitenfenster ist geht ein 480er rein maximal 110mm bis zum Netzteil.  Neben dem Netzteil ein 240er rein.
> Vorne geht ein 240er rein sonst  kollidiert der mit den Radis im Boden wenn da welche sind. Hinten raus  geht ein 120er oder 140er Radi rein.
> 
> ...


 

ich würde zwei 420er und den "breit"-möglichsten für vorne einbauen.(sollte ja dann ein 360er sein)


----------



## obc26 (27. August 2013)

Hi kenne das Video aber wie ich doch da sehen kann hat sie 360er nach dem netzteil verbaut .
wenn ichs gewusst hätte , hätte ich mir CaseLabs STH10 Review - YouTube
geholt da hätte ich warschneilich garkeine prob mit den airplex dingern


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. August 2013)

Ich seh mir die Videos nochmal an, aber meines Wissens hat Sie einen 240er oder einen 280er verbaut. Wenn du ein sfx oder tfx Netzteil mit ausreichend Power findest, passt der 360er bestimmt


----------



## Kurry (28. August 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> Hi kenne das Video aber wie ich doch da sehen kann hat sie 360er nach dem netzteil verbaut .
> wenn ichs gewusst hätte , hätte ich mir CaseLabs STH10 Review - YouTube
> geholt da hätte ich warschneilich garkeine prob mit den airplex dingern



Da hättest du aber das doppelte von dem Preis des Corsairs bezahlt. Wenn das egal gewesen wäre -> Ja, die Caselabs Teile sind wohl mit das beste was man kaufen kann für Wakü


----------



## obc26 (28. August 2013)

Ich habs ausgerechnet der 360er ist ca 40 cm lang das netzteil 17, ich hätte theoretisch ca 3 cm platz für die kabel xd müsste sie quetschen  
Ist irgend wie alles traurig jetzt habe ich vorne alles rausgenietet muss paar neue locher bohren dann krieg ich den 240er vorne fest, hab ihn quadi um ca 3 cm nwch oben versetzt  
Was ich jedoch fest gestellt habe, das wenn ich den 480er oben einbauen will muss ich wiederrum die Anschlüsse die vorne sind (usb, usw.) Raus machen weil die cabeln so dick sind stört das dann auch total blöd gemacht  
Ach und ich glaub wenn ich 420er nehmen würde von airplex der würde garnicht rein passen da er dicker bzw breiter ist oder nicht ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. August 2013)

wenn du da quetschen willst, viel spaß  ich bin jedenfalls auf das ergebnis gespannt, poste bitte bilder davon!


----------



## obc26 (28. August 2013)

Werd ich machen  ca 2-3 wochen gedulden


----------



## the.hai (28. August 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> Ach und ich glaub wenn ich 420er nehmen würde von airplex der würde garnicht rein passen da er dicker bzw breiter ist oder nicht ?


 
warum sollte er nicht passen? der airplex 420er unterscheidet sich doch nicht maßgebend von nem anderen 420er oder?

und warum müssen es überhaupt die teuersten sein? ich hab den coolgate triple 140 momentan für cpu only und das ist ein schönes gerät.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. August 2013)

die ams radis haben glaub ich ein etwas größeren rahmen drum rum als andere.


----------



## the.hai (28. August 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die ams radis haben glaub ich ein etwas größeren rahmen drum rum als andere.


 die breite des Radis dürfte im 900d nich so die rolle spielen. die lochabstände sind ja 140er und die dicke dürfte auch reichen.


----------



## obc26 (28. August 2013)

hmm das heißt ein 360er ist genau so breit wie der 420?  ich rede immernoch von airplex ? 
Ich überlege gerade wenn ich mir 420er hole für unten, der ist ja dann kürzer als der 480er eig oder bin ich total blöd ? xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. August 2013)

ein 420er ist kürzer, aber breiter, als ein 480er. ist doch logisch  aber das case unterstützt die 420er doch eigendlich, somit sollte es da keine probleme geben.


----------



## the.hai (28. August 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> hmm das heißt ein 360er ist genau so breit wie der 420?  ich rede immernoch von airplex ?
> Ich überlege gerade wenn ich mir 420er hole für unten, der ist ja dann kürzer als der 480er eig oder bin ich total blöd ? xD


 
ein 360er ist ein 3x120

ein 420 ist ein 3x140


also ist der 420 min 20mm breiter als ein 360er.....

der 420er ist somit ca. 60mm kürzer als ein 480er^^

die breite beim airplex ist mit 146mm angegeben und sollte kein problem darstellen


----------



## obc26 (28. August 2013)

das mit der lüfter aufteilung ist mir schon klar  aber wie kann der radi breiter sein ? wenn beide mit 146 angegeben sind ? 
und welcher ist nun von der kühl leistung besser, 480 oder 420 ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. August 2013)

beide mit 146? muss ein fehler in der beschreibung sein. 
von der kühlleistung sind die ams radis allgemein nicht gerade die besten, soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe. aber der 420er sollte minimal besser sein als der 480er.


----------



## obc26 (28. August 2013)

was währe den besser ? aber bitte keine radis die Gelötet sind


----------



## Kurry (29. August 2013)

Die AMS 120er sind 140er Radiatoren mit einer Lüfterblende für 120mm Lüfter, daher selbe Breite!

Wenn man genug Geld hat, sind die AMS eine sehr gute Wahl. Beste Verarbeitung und gute Leistung (vorallem die 120er dank der 140er Breite!). 

Wenn man kein AMS kauft, weil zu teuer, würde ich auf Alphacool setzen, sehr gute Leistung zu guten Preisen.


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

Ich kann den Coolgate 420er empfehlen, macht laut tests eine sehr gute figur und ich hab ihn auch im einsatz. wenn auch für cpu-only.


----------



## obc26 (29. August 2013)

Ja bei mir kommt nix rein ausser ams , die verarbeitung ist top und die kühl leistung auch .
Also hat ein 420er ams genau die gleiche breite wie ein 360 und 480 ?


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> Ja bei mir kommt nix rein ausser ams , die verarbeitung ist top und die kühl leistung auch .
> Also hat ein 420er ams genau die gleiche breite wie ein 360 und 480 ?


 
sie haben auf jedenfall nen "spitzen"-preis.... naja letztenlich isses diene entscheidung. laut websites haben alle ne 146er breite, aber das dürftest du doch an deinen 480er messen können oder nicht?^^

Test: Coolgate Radiator 420mm - Testergebnisse - hardwaremax.net

es gibt aber auch noch bessere und weitaus günstigere Radiatoren, also AMS wäre mal garnichts für mich. is ja der MAC unter den radis^^. der test spricht ja bände. insbesondere in näherer betrachtung des coolgate 420 (110€) oder g-changer 420 (82€). der ams 420 kostet mit alulamellen 134€ und mit kupferlamellen 184€..... so toll können sie ja garnicht sein^^


----------



## obc26 (29. August 2013)

Ihc hab kein 420er da .
Also im test ist doch garkein airplex modula... Kupfer nicht dabei xD hab alles aus kupfer


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> Ihc hab kein 420er da .
> Also im test ist doch garkein airplex modula... Kupfer nicht dabei xD hab alles aus kupfer


 
du behauptest also, dass sie besser sind, obwohl man keinen test findet und sie pervers teuer sind?^^

der coolgate hat auch kupferlamellen, die sind bloss nicht naturbelassen 


entscheid dich langsam, was du nun verbauen willst

wenn man die radiatoren eh einzeln verbaut, wo hat man dann vorteile von dem modul-system? Neue Radiatoren: airplex modularity system - History Produktankündingungen - Aqua Computer Forum

das ist einfach für "modulare" basteleien ausgelegt, die du im 900d ja garnicht nutzt.


----------



## obc26 (29. August 2013)

Ich behaupte nicht das die unbedingt besser sind , aber selbst wenn sie im mittelfeld sind find ich die verarbeitung Top 
ich verbaue auf jeden fall ams , wie gesagt es geht eig nur um ob ich mir 2x 420er oben udn unten rein klatsche oder 2x 480er wobei mir die 420er lieber sind da ich nicht so viele lüfter an aquaero anschließen muss


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte nicht das die unbedingt besser sind , aber selbst wenn sie im mittelfeld sind find ich die verarbeitung Top
> ich verbaue auf jeden fall ams , wie gesagt es geht eig nur um ob ich mir 2x 420er oben udn unten rein klatsche oder 2x 480er wobei mir die 420er lieber sind da ich nicht so viele lüfter an aquaero anschließen muss


 
ich würde auch zu den 420er raten, weniger und langsamere lüfter von nöten. und der 360er inne front sollte dann auch noch passen


----------



## obc26 (29. August 2013)

ja warscheinlich werde ich das so machen  ich ruf morgen nochmal bei AC an und frage da nach wegen den 146 ob das so stimmt


----------



## Kurry (30. August 2013)

obc26 schrieb:


> Ja bei mir kommt nix rein ausser ams , die verarbeitung ist top und die kühl leistung auch .
> Also hat ein 420er ams genau die gleiche breite wie ein 360 und 480 ?



Nein, ein AMS 360/480 hat die Breite eines 420er!


----------



## obc26 (30. August 2013)

Das hab ich doch geschrieben gehabt xd


----------



## Kurry (30. August 2013)

Nein! Du schriebst ein 420er hat die Breite eines 360/480. Das wäre ein wenig mehr als 120mm und nicht richtig, da der AMS bzw. jeder 420er mind 140mm Breite hat.

Der AMS ist sowohl in 120 als auch 140mm Lüfterausführung so groß wie ein gewöhnlicher 420/560er, also >140mm.


----------



## obc26 (30. August 2013)

Das heist ich hab bei einem 480er mehr kuhl flàche oder ?


----------



## Kurry (30. August 2013)

Mehr als was?

Ein normaler 480er hat etwas weniger als ein 420er. 

120x480 = 57.600 mm2
140x420 = 58.800 mm2

Der AMS 480er hat etwas mehr Fläche als ein gewöhnlicher 480er (67.200 mm2), da er die Breite eines 140ers hat. Die direkt belüftete Fläche ist dennoch "gleich" einem 480er, weil es trotzdem nur 120er Lüfter sind. Dennoch ist die gesamte Fläche größer. Wie stark sich das auswirkt, weiß ich nicht. Fakt: Ein AMS 480er sollte besser sein, als ein gewöhnlicher 480er.


----------



## obc26 (30. August 2013)

Ok ^^


----------



## ZMC (1. August 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich würde auch zu den 420er raten, weniger und langsamere lüfter von nöten. und der 360er inne front sollte dann auch noch passen


 
Allerdings ist dann die Frage, was du mit den Festplatten machst, weil du dann überhaupt keine Festplattenkäfige verbauen kannst.
Dazu kommt beim 900D, dass das Mesh für die unteren Radiatoren relativ ungünstig platziert ist, bei 140er Lüftern verlierst du recht viel der Lüfterfläche mangels Mesh an der Stelle. Die Lüfter sitzen "zu weit oben". Somit bin ich nicht sicher, ob bei 900D ein 420er wirklich mehr leisten kann als ein 480er.

Bei mir geht es jetzt in die Richtung, unten einen 480er und einen 240er zu verbauen, in die Front kommen nur Gehäuselüfter und eben die Festplattenkäfige, so dass unten ganz frei wird bis auf Netzteil. Und oben, wo es gut geht, steckt schon ein 420er drin.


----------



## ratep94 (12. September 2015)

Ist nun 420er unten sinnvoll oder nicht?


----------

